# Mac Lovers -- I've Got a Problem for You



## Marrow Man (Nov 6, 2010)

One of our fellow PBers is over at our house right now. For some unknown reason, she owns a Mac. She was trying to burn a photo album from iPhoto to a CD. She needed to delete 2 photos to make the album on one CD. When she went to delete the first photo, the entire album (224 photos) disappeared. There does not appear to be an "undo" feature, and it ain't in the trash. Help! Is there any way to fix this problem?

This is for Houchens, btw.


----------



## gene_mingo (Nov 6, 2010)

Did she delete the album or the library?


----------



## Houchens (Nov 6, 2010)

I think it was just the photo, in the album. Oh, by the way...I am the on who was at Marrow Man's.


----------



## Marrow Man (Nov 6, 2010)

There should still be a way to undo the delete of the photo.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Nov 6, 2010)

Well, _photos_, all 220+ of them...the album title is there, but now the album is empty rather than containing all the photos. She has them in other albums, but this was one ready to be burned as a CD and will take a long time to recreate.


----------



## gene_mingo (Nov 6, 2010)

Houchens said:


> I think it was just the photo, in the album. Oh, by the way...I am the on who was at Marrow Man's.



If it was just an album, then you should be able to go back into the library and make a new album. Time consuming, but easiest. If you back up with time machine then you can always go back and restore your system to the state before you deleted the album.


----------



## TeachingTulip (Nov 6, 2010)

It is a shame anyone should have go to the troubles Josh speaks of.

I have a new Mac and love it, but you can keep IPhoto. Everyone raves about it, but mine freezes my system up all the time. Bah . . .


----------



## Houchens (Nov 7, 2010)

Josh, I don't even know how to use a fraction of the features on my mac...I love it, but just don't know enough about it. What is "time machine?"

---------- Post added at 10:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:25 AM ----------

And Rhonda, I have never had any problems with mine locking up...I love "iphoto"!!!!!


----------



## gene_mingo (Nov 7, 2010)

Melissa,
Time Machine is a back up utility that comes with your Mac. It is located in your applications folder.


----------



## Houchens (Nov 7, 2010)

Is it difficult to install/use?


----------



## gene_mingo (Nov 7, 2010)

Houchens said:


> Is it difficult to install/use?


 
It is very easy to use. If you look in your applications folder it should already be there, installed and ready to use. I would suggest you get an external hard drive for your back up. External hard drives are inexpensive, less than $100. You can buy a Mac friendly external drive or you can make it Mac friendly by reformatting the drive.


----------



## youthevang (Nov 14, 2010)

The next time this happens to someone, I suggest using the ESC key to see if that works. If it functions the same way as iMovie, then it will definitely work.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Nov 15, 2010)

TeachingTulip said:


> It is a shame anyone should have go to the troubles Josh speaks of.
> 
> I have a new Mac and love it, but you can keep IPhoto. Everyone raves about it, but mine freezes my system up all the time. Bah . . .


 
Which photo application do you use? I am thinking of getting Aperture.


----------



## Idelette (Nov 15, 2010)

Are you using iphoto? If so, your album is still there...it is always cataloged and backed up on the hard disk....can you tell me exactly what steps you took that led up to the mass delete? Btw, I've deleted albums dozens of times before...


----------



## jogri17 (Nov 15, 2010)

Not to sound rude, but maybe it was your friend's fault for having every picture highlighted (because that will be the only explanation of that). And is she did delete them she can recover them from the trash. Same as in Windows.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Nov 15, 2010)

Idelette said:


> Are you using iphoto? If so, your album is still there...it is always cataloged and backed up on the hard disk....can you tell me exactly what steps you took that led up to the mass delete? Btw, I've deleted albums dozens of times before...


 
Yes, we were using iphoto. We had put in her SD card and were trying to burn a particular album to a CD. She had just a couple photos too many for the CD, so we picked one to delete. It appeared to be highlighted by itself, but when she chose delete, they all disappeared. I can't remember the last time I used a Mac, and I've never used Iphoto, so I didn't see the tiny label at the bottom where it tells you how many images are selected until after the fact. 

How can she restore them?

---------- Post added at 11:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:02 PM ----------




jogri17 said:


> Not to sound rude, but maybe it was your friend's fault for having every picture highlighted (because that will be the only explanation of that). And is she did delete them she can recover them from the trash. Same as in Windows.


 
We're aware that's probably what happened. Her trash did not appear to have the album. I've never used the program, so are there two separate trash bins?


----------



## SemperEruditio (Nov 16, 2010)

TeachingTulip said:


> It is a shame anyone should have go to the troubles Josh speaks of.
> 
> I have a new Mac and love it, but you can keep IPhoto. Everyone raves about it, but mine freezes my system up all the time. Bah . . .


 
You might have a file in the library that is not a picture file. Look at the extensions in your library and make sure. My wife's was doing the same thing and that was the problem.


----------



## turmeric (Nov 16, 2010)

I've never used Iphoto, now I'm scared!


----------



## gene_mingo (Nov 16, 2010)

Scottish Lass said:


> Idelette said:
> 
> 
> > Are you using iphoto? If so, your album is still there...it is always cataloged and backed up on the hard disk....can you tell me exactly what steps you took that led up to the mass delete? Btw, I've deleted albums dozens of times before...
> ...


 
The album contains no real pictures. It only contains links to photos in the library. All that happens is the links are removed. Since you are removing links not actual files there is nothing that goes into the trash bin.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Nov 16, 2010)

gene_mingo said:


> Scottish Lass said:
> 
> 
> > Idelette said:
> ...


 
Lovely! So where is the album with its photos intact?


----------



## gene_mingo (Nov 16, 2010)

Scottish Lass said:


> gene_mingo said:
> 
> 
> > Scottish Lass said:
> ...


 
Well, it sounds as like it was deleted. The photos are still intact in the library. You just have to recreate the links to them in an album.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Nov 16, 2010)

gene_mingo said:


> Scottish Lass said:
> 
> 
> > gene_mingo said:
> ...


 
Sorry, but that means nothing to a PC person. We'd just go to the trash and click Restore. What should she do to have the album the way it was?


----------



## gene_mingo (Nov 16, 2010)

Scottish Lass said:


> gene_mingo said:
> 
> 
> > Scottish Lass said:
> ...


 
see post #6


----------



## Idelette (Nov 16, 2010)

Did you guys create an actual "Album" or was it an "Event"?? It should still be in iphoto....look under the "modified" subfolder. And it could be categorized by date....in the catalog...so I would search by that. (I think that is the default that iphoto uses).


----------



## Scottish Lass (Nov 16, 2010)

gene_mingo said:


> Scottish Lass said:
> 
> 
> > gene_mingo said:
> ...


 
Yep, we were afraid of that. The album (or event--not sure, Yvonne, but I think it was an album) had 200+ pictures pulled from other albums--a highlight reel, so to speak.


----------



## Idelette (Nov 16, 2010)

Well, the only thing I could suggest for the future, is instead of burning the actual album...is to create a separate folder on the desktop and copy the photo's there. However, don't create an "alias" copy....this changes the actual location of the original image. You can create an album in iphoto, and then just copy the images into a folder. Then simply drag that folder onto your blank CD and it will burn the images automatically! Also, before you burn the images, you can right-click on an album or folder to see the size of the file so you don't have to worry about deleting pics later. I hope that was helpful!


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Nov 25, 2010)

You must've done something in addition to hitting the delete button.... I just made a fake album with some pics I don't care about, deleted them, then hit command+z (undo) and they all sprung back to life.

At this point, I think you'll just need to reconstruct the album. The original photos are still in your library.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Nov 25, 2010)

Not being a Mac person, I didn't know to try command+z. We only chose delete--I'm fairly Windows/PC savvy, so I know what I touched.


----------

